
Ballmer Not appearing at WWDC - Microsoft - mootymoots
http://twitter.com/Microsoft/status/14850981422
======
thought_alarm
It's just a decoy!

That way, when Ballmer does show up and announce that Apple is ditching OS X,
Cocoa, and XCode for Windows 7, .NET, and Visual Studio, you'll all be
_really_ surprised.

~~~
zyb09
yeah and the iPhone gets Windows Mobile 6.1 and the iPad Windows CE

~~~
armandososa
And people will return them because they wanted XP

------
vessenes
Maybe my all-time favorite tweet; I bet the MS PR folks are having a good
laugh today as well.

Is nobody else wondering at how news stories can dissect, at great length
whether code-creation companies still have a business with the iPad but also
Apple will suddenly allow MS to use its dev tools on their platform?
Confusing.

------
raganwald
Paul, I beg of you, pleeeease implement a "merge stories" feature, before it's
too late...

~~~
zephjc
Sounds like extra complexity - maybe just have a textarea field when
submitting/modifying a story to reference other stories (a list of links, one
per line, which the HN engine translates into each link's title as a clickable
link)

------
nopal
What a great way to deliver this news! I would have thought that they'd want
to let the expectations build more, but if they're going to announce, they
couldn't have chosen a more direct, humorous way of doing it.

------
wdewind
wait so you mean apple ISN'T going to let ballmer present and go against
everything they've done in the last 2 months by allowing their top competitor
to exactly what they've just taken a ton of shit from the dev community by not
allowing? how shocking...

------
bep
The whole "just repost some speculation from someone with more speculation"
was totally insane.

~~~
ajg1977
It's pretty much standard operating procedure for many sites that cover Apple
news. Some of them even repost with a "we think this is bullshit, but we'll
run it anyway" angle to try and cover themselves. When then thin shred of
possibility the original rumor was based on vanishes, they more often than not
then write posts about why it was clearly not in Apple's interests for said
news to happen. Rinse and repeat.

9 to 5 Mac are the worst at this behavior, but to be honest I'm embarrassed
for them all.

------
pyre

      > Steve Ballmer not speaking at Apple Dev Conf. Nor 
      > appearing on Dancing with the Stars. Nor riding
      > in the Belmont. Just FYI.
    

That's just what 'they' _want_ you to think! Steve Ballmer is going to do his
entire speech while demonstration the iPad's new text-to-voice feature! So he
won't be _speaking_ at all!

~~~
protomyth
They let a former politician on Dancing with the Stars, I would think Ballmer
would have a better shot.

~~~
ube
There is one problem with Ballmer being on Dancing with the Stars - he would
have to dance with a partner...I think that's part of the rules. As we all
know, Ballmer can only dance by himself (and yell "Developers, Developers,
Developers").

------
ireadzalot
It's amazing how fast baseless information flies around!!

~~~
Legion
Even more amazing how fast it gets voted up here. You'd think this crowd would
know better. :(

------
Autre
For a minute there, I was actually scared.

------
ComputerGuru
It seems Microsoft's tweet has taken Twitter down. It's been unavailable for
the past half-hour!

------
jot
I'm pretty sure he was going to speak. Steve Jobs cancelled because Microsoft
failed to keep it a secret.

~~~
JadeNB
> I'm pretty sure he was going to speak.

Why?

~~~
blahpro
<http://twitter.com/jot/status/14898912505>

------
watty
Highest rated comment on other post:

"Even if the rumour is false (I don't know) I don't find it unbelievable at
all, because (a) it makes sense (b) this move would be both typically "Apple"
and typically "Microsoft", if you look at the history of these companies.
Hell, Microsoft started as a programming tool company."

Hate to say, "I told you so..."

